# Any successful 1st-time pregnancies?



## Bexx

Being not even 4 weeks into my very first pregnancy, I can't stop worrying about all the negative statistics out there that indicate I'm very likely to miscarry just because I've never been pregnant before. 

I'd be very reassured to hear from those of you who have had a successful 1st-time pregnancy or are at least past the critical 12-week stage. :flower:


----------



## vinnypeanut

This is my first pregnancy and everything is going fine so far!
Ive had no problems whatsoever except having a funny test result but all is fine now!

I know its easier said than done but stop worrying and enjoy...Its the best thing in the world!! :)
xx


----------



## blackrose

So far I'm still here and doing well , baby is kicking away , please god I'l be holding my LO soon , I was just as frightened as you and still am , but try enjoy it .


----------



## aimee-lou

Yep - I'm currently 1 day overdue and this was our first attempt at getting pregnant. 

Try not to worry, the statistics are there for the Doctors, not for us! Stay positive and you'll be fine! :hugs:


----------



## Bexx

Oh that's wonderful! Thank you all so much for putting my mind at ease, I feel a lot more positive already. :flower:

Usually you only hear the bad experiences (or at least they're the ones that stick in your mind). It's so lovely to hear success stories.

Congratulations on your pregnancies and happy 1st time parenting. :)


----------



## chele

Yup this is my first pregnancy, first positive test and am now 15 weeks

The first 12 weeks are filled with worry and dread, despite the fact you can't do anything. You do feel helpless at times and the stats are worring, but fingers crossed all will be ok x


----------



## mommy2girls

pregnacies: 2
babies: 2
problems: 0

Hang in there. It's normal to be concerned when everything is new. I stayed away from the "bestseller" prego books because they made me more nervous than before. Try books with empowering stories. I liked Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, Calm Birth, and Birthing from Within. 
Good luck.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've had 3 pregnancies and all ended with healthy term babies. :)


----------



## Bexx

Thank you all, I was worried I wouldn't get many responses to this thread, but you've really reassured me with your speedy and comforting replies. :flower: I now feel more confident that my pregnancy will be successful and I can sit back and enjoy it (until the morning sickness kicks in :D ). 

mommy2girls, I will definitely be checking out those books you suggested. :thumbup:


----------



## blackrose

:hugs: :hugs:remember , there's loads of us feeling the same way and a little comfort always helps


----------



## Bexx

Thanks blackrose. :flower: Glad your pregnancy is progressing well, a friend of mine recently told me the worry never ends lol. Feeling considerably more positive than negative now though.


----------



## sabriena

When I first found out I was pregnant ALL I did was worry and expect the worst to happen. It's normal I've found out. However, I find it reassuring to think that my mom has had 6 healthy pregnancies, my sister had her first healthy pregnancy a little over a year ago, my other sister 2 years ago and my grandma as well had no problems. 

We mainly just focus on the bad and not the good. At least with me! Try not to worry too much though :D Oh and this is my first and besides the worrying everything has been good so far!


----------



## Unicus

My first pregnancy went fine... in fact she was a little too cosy in there and was 2 weeks late! lol. she was born on the day i was due to be induced lol :) x x x


----------



## Nic1107

This is my first and I'm nearing 28 weeks now! I know a lot more people who have had all of their babies born healthy than who have had miscarriages. It's always the scary stuff that sticks in your head, but most pregnancies really do turn out fine!


----------



## nikkip19

i got preggo with my son on the first month of trying... hes 4 months old now :) and perfection


----------



## ryder

first pregnancy went perfect... and second ended in mc.. im healthy and 24 years old... doesnt seem fair.


----------



## Komatsu

My first (and only) pregnancy went great , no complications and I now have a beautiful healthy baby girl . Try not to worry too much , stay positive . You'll have a beautiful baby in your arms before you know it .


----------



## Anna1982

Hiya

I woried myself sily for 37 weeks in my first pregnancy lol

all was fine, delivered my son at 37 weeks and Im doing it all again

my first sons a lovely 11 and a half month old!! walking too


----------



## Zeri

Check out the third tri board for tons of women coming to end of their successful first pregnancy!

I'm 33 weeks - first pregnancy. I haven't had any bleeding or cramping yet! It's been a pretty good pregnancy so far.


----------



## whiby

I got pregnant in first month of trying - my baby boy is now nearly 5 months old and totally perfect :)


----------



## SnailPace

I did miscarry my first time around but I seem to be the minority in here so I wouldn't worry. In fact worrying may make it more likely to happen as stress is not healthy for you or your baby. I'm on my second time around and I've had a happy and so far successful pregnancy! Just be happy and relax!


----------



## Jolinar

Another 1st timer with no problems here. Honestly though you're statistically more likely to not have problems it just seems like a scary place in the first trimester :hugs:


----------



## Seity

This is my first time and everything has been great so far!


----------



## harmonybunny

I'm due today and this is my first. I think that it's only natural to worry, hon and i swear that i had the exact same worries for the first little while. The best advice i can give you is to relax and enjoy your pregnancy because it'll only be your first time once :) xx


----------



## Bexx

Wow, what a great response! Thank you all so much for posting your successes, you've helped increase my positivity immensely. :flower:


----------



## polaris

Glad you are feeling more positive. First trimester is really scary, I found that I was able to relax more after my first scan at about 13 weeks. It's my first time ever being pregnant too.


----------



## Danuta

I gave birth 3 weeks back, it was my first pregnancy, completely unplanned but it went fine! Of course I had a few freak-out moments (got some really awful cramps in 2nd tri, which turned out just to be ligaments strecthing!) and I took a bad fall late in the 3rd tri which was a scary moment. I was hurting like anything, but didn't do LO any harm at all, just scared myself! (and got some bruises)

Since giving birth 3 weeks ago, Dajana (my daughter) has done really well! She's gaining weight at the right speed feeding eally well - she even sleeps at night sometimes! I am just so happy that I had such a straightforward pregnancy, an uncomplicated (if long!) birth, and now I have a beautiful daughter who I wouldn't be without for the world!

So - I don't think you need to worry just cos it's your first. I'm sure everything will go great xx


----------



## hellohefalump

My daughter was my first pregnancy, and she was just fine! I'm now in my second pregnancy, and so far, this baby is fine as well.


----------



## hayley x

My first pregnancy ended with a perfect baby boy and this is my 2nd pregnancy and so far so good :thumbup: xxx


----------



## New2Bumps

Yep, this is my first pregnancy and absolutely no problems - never had morning sickness even! Felt nauseous for maybe 5 weeks towards the end of 1st tri and now have heartburn now and again but all totally fine. I was very worried too because of the stats you're referrring too - even had an early scan, but as soon as I got into 2nd tri I just stopped worrying. 
Good luck and think positive :D


----------



## Beltane

I have had two perfectly normal pregnancies that resulted in 2 perfect babies. The first time I was 20 years old, and the second time I was 29. I am now pregnant with #3. Think good thoughts! I have a pregnancy meditation cassette that is just wonderful. It's by Belleruth Naparstek and is just fabulous!


----------



## lyre

this was my first pregnancy, had no problems and now have a healthy baby boy. sometimes it can seem that there's lots of bad news around but unsuccessful pregnancies are in the minority. i know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry, enjoy being pregnant, it can fly by x


----------



## dizzyspells

I have been very lucky and had 2 pregnancies and 2 healthy babies!Try not to worry,I know its hard.x


----------



## codegirl

NTNP - 2 months
pregnancies - 1
babies - 1


----------



## Kacie

Hi Bexx, congratulations on your BFP!

I am the same as you, I keep reading all the sad news of mcs in the forums and have begun to think that it's more common than it actually is. I keep promising myself that I'll relax a bit more after the midwife appointment and then after the first scan.

It is so good to hear of people with such lovely stories and happy healthy first pregnancies. 

xx


----------



## KZD

This is my first at 30+ and *knock on wood* everything GREAT so far...I couldn't be happier!

one piece of advice for those in first trimester - avoid reading much regarding pregancy as much as you can. I know it's hard but it will put your mind at ease not knowing a lot of unnecessary things and you'll be able to enjoy your pregnancy more!


----------



## Mynx

My first pregnancy was successful.. my 17 year old daugther is living proof of that :) 
I know it's easier said that done, but try not to worry! Congrats on your BFP btw :D


----------



## Lara310809

I'm 13 weeks into my first trimester, and all I can say is that pregnancy is one big gamble. You're never really sure what's going on and you're never 100% secure, but you have to have faith in your little one, otherwise you won't be able to enjoy it. 

As much as I love this forum, I got myself worried sick by readin all the threads about miscarriage and bleeding. In the end I had to stop myself from reading them completely, because I was forever worrying about every little twinge and every sneeze dislodging the baby. 

Before 12 weeks, 1 in 10 pregnancies will end in miscarriage. That's only 10%; a small chance. You have to have faith that you are in the majority. After 12 weeks it dips to only 1% chance. Babies are stronger than you think.


----------



## Britridgard

I'm expecting my first baby in August. I'm 8 weeks today, and I'm terrified im going to lose what my husband and I worked so hard for. I've been in 3 times and have had an u/s and seen and heard the heartbeat. I've seen so many negative things that I'm feeling im hopeless in keeping this pregnancy. Help! I can't shake the negative. :nope::nope:


----------



## snuffleupagus

I'm so glad I found this thread! I'm 5 weeks today and have been feeling the same way. It's so nice to hear positive stories.

I got myself a book on pregnancy and the first section was all about miscarriages. I should have just skipped that section!


----------



## spicyorange

I'm also glad to find this thread, I'm 9 weeks and I feel a sense of inevitability about losing it. A friend in here had a mmc at 12week scan and everyone I talk to in real life had a mc at some point...Or it feels that way! I had some early bleeding but saw a healthy baby at 7weeks, even if the risk of mc is 25%, the highest I've read (must out it at 15-20%)that means 75% DON'T mc! So we are more likely to be fine, I don't think these boards are representative but despite telling myself all this I'm so worried my baby won't be alive at my 12w scan. I have no reason to worry but I'm really scared!


----------



## JumpingIn

This is my first ever pregnancy :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Spicyorange I think the risk of mc once you've seen a healthy hb is more like 5% I'm not completely sure but it's certainly much better than 25% :hugs:


----------



## MrsKChicago

I found this really reassuring. It only applies to first pregnancies, but it's great for worriers like me: https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=02&d=28&y=14

For what it's worth, this is my first ever pregnancy, no miscarriages, and everything's going fine.


----------



## HopefulPony

I was lucky enough to become pregnant on my first ever try, carried to term and had a healthy baby boy who is now nearly 2 and the best little person ever!


----------



## stellaluna431

This is my first ever pregnancy. I still have 10 weeks to go, but so far so good!


----------



## spicyorange

spicyorange said:


> I'm also glad to find this thread, I'm 9 weeks and I feel a sense of inevitability about losing it. A friend in here had a mmc at 12week scan and everyone I talk to in real life had a mc at some point...Or it feels that way! I had some early bleeding but saw a healthy baby at 7weeks, even if the risk of mc is 25%, the highest I've read (must out it at 15-20%)that means 75% DON'T mc! So we are more likely to be fine, I don't think these boards are representative but despite telling myself all this I'm so worried my baby won't be alive at my 12w scan. I have no reason to worry but I'm really scared!

Had a healthy 12 week scan today, baby even gave us a wave &#128075;


----------



## geordiemoo

I'm now pg with number 2, my first pregnancy is now over 3. Try not to stress, what will be will be!


----------



## AnnieB82

This is my 4th pregnancy, other 3 resulted in healthy babies. Hopefully same for this one. Though I admit to being a big worrier about these things :)


----------



## MommyTino

This is my first pregnancy and I only have a little over a week until my due date! Hoping to meet the little man soon! :D


----------



## traceyAndLee

This is my first pregnancy one los - cant help but worry so much iv got some bleeding/spotting going on at the mo - calling the early pregnancy unit later today xx


----------



## Hotbell312

This is how I feel exactly. 5 w and 1 day and scared out of my mind every day that something will happen. This was first time trying and first pregnancy.


----------



## became

I feel exactly the same, I'm terrified something is going to go wrong. I've had spotting, so going to the docs later to get examined.. I think all is okay, as I had a similar thing with my daughter and it isn't getting heavier, but I always think the worst :( it's such a scary time, I won't allow myself to get too excited yet! X


----------



## Rachel89

My first pregnancy was successful (except for the hyperemesis) This is my second pregnancy and I am now 7 weeks, will be having my first ultrasound this Wednesday. Hoping the same for this one. 

My maternal grandmother has had 0 miscarriages. Same for my mom, though my mom's half sister (different father) did experience 1 miscarriage out of 4 pregnancies. 

Sadly I don't know about my paternal grandmother, she had 6 children, boys, and they are relatively close together, but that is all I know. 

I try to think of it as a chance, and if you miscarry and everything is okay with your body that maybe something wasn't okay with baby and it is natures way. Miscarriages imo are more common than we think, and sometimes it happens so early that we do not even realize it. It is not often talked about, which I do understand. It isn't easy no matter when it happens, or if it is your x pregnancy, it is normal to worry and we are here if you need any support! xx


----------



## BethMaassen

My first pregnancy was absolutely fine. I have a healthy and happy 14month old. 
And her little brother or sister is due Christmas day. 

Try not to stress about it. I have not a single person that has not had a successful first pregnancy.


----------



## spicyorange

I had bleeding in my first tri and felt it was inevitable sine how that I'd loose the baby. I got pregnant my first month of the pill and dust tune I've ever tried, I thought there was no way I could be this lucky and have a successful pregnancy especially when I had bleeding BUT the bleeding stopped after week 10, I'm now nearly 30 weeks and everything us going really well. I just wanted to encourage you that things do work out just fine! I was so worried at the start and it seemed so negative on here but honestly the majority of pregnancies are happy and healthy


----------



## Rhio92

I've had 2 pregnancies, most resulted in healthy babies x


----------



## mommie2be

My first pregnancy was an absolute success ! I have a happy & healthy (&crazy) 3 year old now & his little brother or sister is due in December ! 

With my first I didn't worry much at all but I was 17 & didn't know much about miscarriage or anything like that. 

This time around I've worried quite a bit, & I still do at 15 weeks !


----------



## Buttercup84

I've had 2 healthy pregnancies/babies so far. Of course there is always a risk of miscarriage especially early on and it does play on my mind but I figure it's out of my hands so I just try and focus on the joy of being pregnant rather than what may or may not happen.


----------



## LockandKey

with my first two children I had very easy, complication free pregnancies, and no losses before or in between them. I've had only 1 loss so far, and a total of 4 pregnancies so far, and it looks like this one (my 4th pregnancy) will be another successful one :) best of luck!


----------



## xdxxtx

My first pregnancy is now a wonderful 3.5 year old!!:)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

This is my first and we are about to hit 28 weeks. No problems so far. :)


----------



## CurlyRose

Pleased to find this thread, trying to remind myself over and over that there is no reason for this to fail, but I'm such a worrier, really helps to know that I'm not alone, and that there are lots of reasons not to worry!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I commented while I was pregnant, but just wanted to update that my first pregnancy is now a robustly healthy 4 month old little boy. Don't let the sad stories worry you too much.


----------



## pgfairy

This is my first pregnancy and I'm overdue by a few days now - he's a wriggly little guy who doesn't seem in any rush to make his big entrance! But I had a totally uneventful pregnancy. I'm 32.


----------



## hayz_baby

3 pregnancies and 3 babies x


----------



## oneill614

This is my first pregnancy and I'm about to hit 29 weeks with no complications yet.

I know it is nerve-wracking to see so many posts about women experiencing losses, but try to remember that you are an individual and your pregnancy isn't like anyone else's. Also keep in mind that lots of women who join the board and then have a loss are going to post about it, while women who have routine pregnancies won't keep updating that things are going ok. So you see a disproportionate number of stories about loss. 

The first trimester board will have a lot of losses, because statistically that is when most of them happen. You may want to read more posts in the second and third trimester sections to get a bigger cross-section of pregnant women posting. It will also give you a heads up on what issues to expect later!


----------



## Radiance

I have never heard of that statistic. My 4th, 5th, and 7th babies were 1st trimester losses.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

My first pregnancy was absolutely fine! Healthy 3.5 year old. Second pregnancy find also, healthy 2 year old! Now we've just started trying for number 3! Good luck all!


----------



## cheekylupita

Happy to find this thread.


----------



## Tripledagger3

Hi! I definitely have the fear too! The thought of miscarriage is a constant worry but I always just try to remind myself that though there is a 20% chance of MC, there's an 80% chance of a healthy pregnancy  oh and actually once u hear the heartbeat (at around 6 to 7 wks) the MC rate drops even more. I think to around 10%


----------



## kaila80

I had one :)


----------



## hellojello25

Tripledagger3 said:


> Hi! I definitely have the fear too! The thought of miscarriage is a constant worry but I always just try to remind myself that though there is a 20% chance of MC, there's an 80% chance of a healthy pregnancy  oh and actually once u hear the heartbeat (at around 6 to 7 wks) the MC rate drops even more. I think to around 10%

That's what I thought too! But my OB told me on Monday that once you see the heartbeat, it's usually a 98-99% chance of carrying to term. That really set my mind at ease. I'm almost to the second tri, but I still get nervous sometimes.


----------



## jessimama

me! thank god!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

My first even with a history of ovarian/uterine complications. Everything looking good at 17 weeks! Feel very thankful


----------



## missbabes

The result of my first ever pregnancy just finished having a temper tantrum over going to bed.


----------

